# VIP211 mass dying?



## satow (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought my VIP211 from Solid Signal many years ago. It was working fine till recently. At first it occasaionally kept rebooting and downloading the guide. Then it started doing that on a daily basis. Then it was having difficulties and I would have to unplug the unit. Eventually it died.

What is strange, and I heard this from my co-worker, is that it was happening to him too. He also had a customer owned VIP211. Another person I met at a party was talking about Dish and his VIP211 died too. I don't know if he owned the receiver or leased it from Dish. I thought it was strange.

So my question is, has anyone had any recent trouble, let's say within the last month, where their VIP211 died? Whether you leased it from Dish or owned it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what FW on it ?


----------



## satow (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't know, since it doesn't work anymore. I've had it for many years.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Add the protection plan to your account and have DISH replace it free.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any bulged capacitors ?


----------



## satow (Apr 29, 2014)

Since it is a customer owned unit, they don't have the protection plan. I haven't taken it down from the shelf yet, but once I get the new unit, which should be here on Wednesday, I'll disect the broken one and see. Come to think about it, I think I might of bought that unit during the years where all those bad electrolytic capacitors came out of China..

But I think it is still strange that three of them died around the same time....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

same mgf year ? perhaps capacitors has been bought from same batch that time


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

satow said:


> I bought my VIP211 from Solid Signal many years ago. It was working fine till recently. At first it occasaionally kept rebooting and downloading the guide. Then it started doing that on a daily basis. Then it was having difficulties and I would have to unplug the unit. Eventually it died.
> 
> What is strange, and I heard this from my co-worker, is that it was happening to him too. He also had a customer owned VIP211. Another person I met at a party was talking about Dish and his VIP211 died too. I don't know if he owned the receiver or leased it from Dish. I thought it was strange.
> 
> So my question is, has anyone had any recent trouble, let's say within the last month, where their VIP211 died? Whether you leased it from Dish or owned it?


There are some things I wanted to go over with you; do you see the standby screen? Is the power light on the 211k blinking or did you get an error message? Where do you have the receiver, in a cabinet or in the open? 

If you have it connected to a power strip, please unplug it for 10 seconds and plug it directly into the wall outlet. 

Once you have preformed these entire tasks and the issue still persists, please PM me with the phone and 4 digit PIN number for further assistance.

Thanks


----------



## satow (Apr 29, 2014)

I've already tired all of those things. It is just a black screen. Green power light goes for a few seconds, then goes off. Absolutely no picture! Just black screen. It started acting flakely a few weeks ago and got steadily worse.

I just think it is suspicious that mine and a couple of my friends VIP211 died around the same time, in a similar fashion. 

One of my other friends also owned his unit. The other person I met at a party and did not know him well.

I've already ordered another VIP211 from Dish. It is supposed to be delivered today. I don't expect any problems with the new unit.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

satow said:


> I've already tired all of those things. It is just a black screen. Green power light goes for a few seconds, then goes off. Absolutely no picture! Just black screen. It started acting flakely a few weeks ago and got steadily worse.
> 
> I just think it is suspicious that mine and a couple of my friends VIP211 died around the same time, in a similar fashion.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear it and if your friends are on here please have them PM me and I can assist them in getting theirs replaced. 
Thanks


----------

